# Iphone 6



## Homer (26 Settembre 2014)

Ma secondo voi è normale una cosa come questa??



http://www.corriere.it/foto-gallery...ma-862bf788-4552-11e4-ab4c-37ed8d8aa9c2.shtml


Non commento il luogo (pare in tutti gli AppleStore d'Italia), ma vi pare gente apposto?? Non la faccio una questione di crisi economica, ognuno è libero di spendere i suoi soldi come vuole (poi magari c'è gente che per lo smartphone salta la rata del mutuo, ma questa è un altra storia), ma si può stare ore, notti, giorni in coda per acquaistare qualcosa che tra 15 gg, lo trovi in qualsiasi negozio senza fare tutto quel cinema??





P.S. Non entro in merito al discorso neofascista dell'articolo, sia chiaro.


----------



## Stark72 (26 Settembre 2014)

"_vedo la gente scema..."_ [cit. Maccio Capatonda & Co.]


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi è normale una cosa come questa??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



È una dipendenza!


----------



## Homer (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> È una dipendenza!


Da cosa?? Di un cellulare?? E' pazzia!!!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Da cosa?? E' pazzia!!!



Amico sono mentecatti paranoici.......poi magari stasera non mangiano e domani pure,percheil frigo e'vuoto.e girano con la rca falsa(3.300.000  fonte 4 ruote).Fossi in Renzi,metterai una tantum di 300eurini ogni iphone..


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Da cosa?? Di un cellulare?? E' pazzia!!!


Negli states gente pagava 1000 dollari qualcuno per dormire e fare la coda per lui.
se non è malattia questa


----------



## Flavia (26 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Da cosa?? Di un cellulare?? E' pazzia!!!


gente che ha preso
un giorno di ferie
per stare in fila ed
essere tra i primi 
ad acquistare un cellulare
io non riesco a capire...


----------



## Homer (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Negli states gente pagava 1000 dollari qualcuno per dormire e fare la coda per lui.
> se non è malattia questa




  Questa me la sono persa?? Per 1000$ gli trombavo pure la moglie :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> gente che ha preso
> un giorno di ferie
> per stare in fila ed
> essere tra i primi
> ...



Ciao

c'è chi definisce ciò passione ... 


sienne


----------



## Flavia (26 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è chi definisce ciò passione ...
> 
> ...


sicuramente una grande passione
per la tecnologia e i suoi progressi
ma anche una vita libera da problemi
uno sfizio dai 700€ in su
alla faccia del bicarbonato di sodio


----------



## Homer (26 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> sicuramente una grande passione
> per la tecnologia e i suoi progressi
> ma anche una vita libera da problemi
> *uno sfizio dai 700€* in su
> alla faccia del bicarbonato di sodio



Alza il tiro.....


----------



## Diletta (26 Settembre 2014)

*Mi sa*

che stia per giungere l'ora dell'Apocalisse...
Il mondo è uno sfacelo e quegli imbecilli che se ne stanno lì in coda contribuiscono parecchio a renderlo tale.
Ma che se lo mettano nel culo il loro Iphone!


----------



## Homer (26 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *che stia per giungere l'ora dell'Apocalisse...*
> Il mondo è uno sfacelo e quegli imbecilli che se ne stanno lì in coda contribuiscono parecchio a renderlo tale.
> Ma che se lo mettano nel culo il loro Iphone!



Per un Iphone??? Come sei tragica :nuke::nuke:


----------



## Flavia (26 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Alza il tiro.....


1000€?
sinceramente non ho controllato
il prezzo....
...oh my gosh
mi duole il capo
non ce la posso fare


----------



## Flavia (26 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> che stia per giungere l'ora dell'Apocalisse...
> Il mondo è uno sfacelo e quegli imbecilli che se ne stanno lì in coda contribuiscono parecchio a renderlo tale.
> *Ma che se lo mettano nel culo il loro Iphone!*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
in effetti, lì
starebbe al sicuro...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (26 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> sicuramente una grande passione
> per la tecnologia e i suoi progressi
> ma anche una vita libera da problemi
> uno sfizio dai 700€ in su
> alla faccia del bicarbonato di sodio



io ho il 5s, il mac, ho solo prodotti apple perché mi ci trovo benissimo.
probabilmente mi prenderò l'iphone 6 per avere l'ultimo modello.

aspetterò un mese, non ho né tempo, né voglia di perdere mezza giornata del mio povero giorno libero a rincoglionirmi per un cazzo di telefono.

tanto là sta, mica scappa.

eppure c'è gente che non ha altro in testa.


----------



## Homer (26 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> 1000€?
> sinceramente non ho controllato
> il prezzo....
> ...oh my gosh
> ...



Si parte da €. 729,00 fino ad arrivare a €. 1.059,00


----------



## Diletta (26 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Per un Iphone??? Come sei tragica :nuke::nuke:



E per forza, quando ti vedi circondata di idioti mentecatti...
Anzi, sai come dovrebbe essere?
Che l'apocalisse venisse (notare il gioco di parole) solo per quella massa di imbecilli.
Noi, che stiamo al di qua, ci salviamo!


----------



## Flavia (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io ho il 5s, il mac, ho solo prodotti apple perché mi ci trovo benissimo.
> probabilmente mi prenderò l'iphone 6 per avere l'ultimo modello.
> 
> aspetterò un mese, non ho né tempo, né voglia di perdere mezza giornata del mio povero giorno libero a rincoglionirmi per un cazzo di telefono.
> ...


invece no,
corri in fila o rimani senza:carneval:



Homer ha detto:


> Si parte da €. 729,00 fino ad arrivare a €. 1.059,00


ok 
oh my gosh!!!


----------



## Diletta (26 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Si parte da €. 729,00 fino ad arrivare a €. 1.059,00




Allora subito una bella tassa per chi lo compra di qui ad una settimana.
Altro che tari, tasi e compagnia bella...


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io ho il 5s, il mac, ho solo prodotti apple perché mi ci trovo benissimo.
> probabilmente mi prenderò l'iphone 6 per avere l'ultimo modello.
> 
> aspetterò un mese, non ho né tempo, né voglia di perdere mezza giornata del mio povero giorno libero a rincoglionirmi per un cazzo di telefono.
> ...



Ciao

ho da sempre, oltre vent'anni, avuto un mac ... mai un pc ... 
ma questa volta, cambio il telefonino per un samsung ... 
Aria nuova ... oramai, non vi sono più grandi differenze ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho da sempre, oltre vent'anni, avuto un mac ... mai un pc ...
> ma questa volta, cambio il telefonino per un samsung ...
> ...


SAMSUNG TUTTA LA VITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> SAMSUNG TUTTA LA VITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ciao

allora, me lo consigli!? Perfetto. 
Sapevo di scegliere bene ... 
Già solo la telecamere sott'acqua dev'essere una figata,
io che nuoto tanto ... ma non solo, anche l'obbiettivo e altro :up:


sienne


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io ho il 5s, il mac, ho solo prodotti apple perché mi ci trovo benissimo.
> probabilmente mi prenderò l'iphone 6 per avere l'ultimo modello..


Chissà perché ma non avevo dubbi!!!


----------



## Caciottina (26 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora, me lo consigli!? Perfetto.
> Sapevo di scegliere bene ...
> ...


si io ho avuto brutte esperienze con apple...da quando ho samsung sono una donna felice e nuova!


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si io ho avuto brutte esperienze con apple...da quando ho samsung sono una donna felice e nuova!



Ciao

figo! Sarò tra breve, una donna nuova e felice ... 

:rotfl: ... e vai, con il samsung!


sienne


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora, me lo consigli!? Perfetto.
> Sapevo di scegliere bene ...
> ...


Io ho il Galaxy S3, regalato...è una figata...ancora devo capire in cosa un Iphone debba per forza essere superiore...

Ho un amico che è letteralmente fuori di testa per la Apple...mi fa venire l'ansia ogni volta per convincermi a prendere un prodotto Apple...io lo sfanculo ogni volta...
Mi diverto come una cretina però a far foto insieme e poi gli chiedo se me le passa col blutooth...e ogni volta si incazza!!!


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho il Galaxy S3, regalato...è una figata...ancora devo capire in cosa un Iphone debba per forza essere superiore...
> 
> Ho un amico che è letteralmente fuori di testa per la Apple...mi fa venire l'ansia ogni volta per convincermi a prendere un prodotto Apple...io lo sfanculo ogni volta...
> Mi diverto come una cretina però a far foto insieme e poi gli chiedo se me le passa col blutooth...e ogni volta si incazza!!!



Ciao

Galaxy S3 lo conosco, l'ha mia figlia. E vedo, che ha più possibilità di me (IPhone 5s). E io le cose le uso. 
Più di vent'anni fa, comprare un mac dava senso per più cose. Infatti, ho sempre usato mac. 
Ma da più anni, si paga solo di più ... y nada mas. Non è più il prodotto adatto a certe cose ... l'era è finita. 

 ... cambio abito ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2014)

Prendetevi un Lumia.


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prendetevi un Lumia.


L'ho visto ma non mi ci trovo...me ne parlano però molto bene...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ho visto ma non mi ci trovo...me ne parlano però molto bene...


Non ti ci trovi perchè non lo usi.


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ti ci trovi perchè non lo usi.


Chiaro!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ho visto ma non mi ci trovo...me ne parlano però molto bene...


questione di abitudine, io mi trovo da dio, conosco un sacco di gente che da apple è passata a lumia.
Ovvio, non ragazzini fanatici dell'ultima app.
Ma io le app che mi servono le ho e mi avanza pure un sacco di memoria.
Poi è comodo per i documenti office, per chi lo usa.


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questione di abitudine, io mi trovo da dio, conosco un sacco di gente che da apple è passata a lumia.
> Ovvio, non ragazzini fanatici dell'ultima app.
> Ma io le app che mi servono le ho e mi avanza pure un sacco di memoria.
> Poi è comodo per i documenti office, per chi lo usa.


Per il discorso documenti mi potrebbe essere utile... 
Comunque mi sto trovando bene col mio...


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico sono mentecatti paranoici.......poi magari stasera non mangiano e domani pure,percheil frigo e'vuoto.e girano con la rca falsa(3.300.000  fonte 4 ruote).Fossi in Renzi,metterai una tantum di 300eurini ogni iphone..


Scatterebbe la rivoluzione... quella che ci vorrebbe, peraltro.
Funzionerebbe meglio bloccando il campionato, però


----------



## Flavia (26 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico sono mentecatti paranoici.......poi magari stasera non mangiano e domani pure,percheil frigo e'vuoto.e girano con la rca falsa(3.300.000  fonte 4 ruote).Fossi in Renzi,metterai una tantum di 300eurini ogni iphone..


quella della rca falsa, mi mancava
ma se per disgrazia hanno un incidente
cosa fanno?
comunque questa logica
dell'apparire per essere
non è legata solo al telefonino
gente firmata da capo a piedi
e poi non paga le spese condominiali...
ma....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prendetevi un Lumia.



Ce l'ho da due mesi, sostituisce il mio iphone in assistenza. Quasi quasi butto l'iphone


----------



## Principessa (26 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Negli states gente pagava 1000 dollari qualcuno per dormire e fare la coda per lui.
> se non è malattia questa


Tu spendi gran parte del tuo stipendio per comprare vino e cibo pregiato, che una volta bevuto e mangiato diventerà urina e materia fecale (non più profumata di quella dei bevitori di umile vino non costoso).
Se si dovesse fare la fila per due giorni, la faresti.

Non puoi, proprio tu, definire queste persone malate.

È triste che molte persone abbiano delle ossessioni per degli oggetti. Ma un I-Phone è indubbiamente un investimento migliore di cibo e vino.


----------



## Eliade (27 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi è normale una cosa come questa??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è normale...a me non piacciono 'sti cosi così, infatti ho dei normalissimi telefoni (uno pure senza fotocamera).
Sabato mi sono fregata quello aziendale di mio padre (e non so nemmeno che tipo sia), per farmi qualche foto con una cara amica...è stata una tragedia!! :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Siamo da mezzo secolo nella società dei consumi e ognuno ha consumi del tutto superflui.
Non dico di tornare al tempo di un vestito per l'inverno e uno per l'estate ma non ci bastano gli armadi e buttiamo abiti in buono stato perché non ci piacciono più e li abbiamo indossai poche volte.
Il marketing consiste proprio nel far desiderare qualcosa che non esisteva e che non potevamo desiderare.
La Apple è la migliore a creare l'aspettativa per le novità. 
Ma abbiamo tutti telefoni con potenzialità di cui utilizziamo un decimo.
Più vi sono personalità fragili più cercheranno di essere apprezzate, guardate e illudersi di essere amate per un abito, una borsa, un paio di scarpe, un cellulare una bottiglia di vino e ricercheranno amanti in chat.
Siamo tutti tristi e bisognosi di uno "sguardo".


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo da mezzo secolo nella società dei consumi e ognuno ha consumi del tutto superflui.
> Non dico di tornare al tempo di un vestito per l'inverno e uno per l'estate ma non ci bastano gli armadi e buttiamo abiti in buono stato perché non ci piacciono più e li abbiamo indossai poche volte.
> Il marketing consiste proprio nel far desiderare qualcosa che non esisteva e che non potevamo desiderare.
> La Apple è la migliore a creare l'aspettativa per le novità.
> ...


Ma senti un po'...a me la Apple sta sui coglioni per il semplice motivo che crea dipendenza (ettepareva...), chi ha un prodotto Apple si sente parte di un gruppo elitario, a me pare una setta...
Poi trovi i consumatori normali e i consumatori fuori di testa.
Non sai le litigate con un mio amico appledipendente...tenta in ogni modo di farmi prendere un iphone, mi decanta quanto sia indispensabile e se gli chiedo "mi dici cosa fa di tanto importante?" non mi sa rispondere...
Per quello che serve a me un telefono non mi interessa spenderci uno stipendio. Quello che ho mi è stato regalato, ma ho sempre avuto cellulari da meno di 100 euro.
Sempre questo mio amico è uno dei classici che fa ste file, è quello che ha l'iphone nuovo il giorno stesso che esce...
Poi a casa ha pure il Mac, ha pure l'Ipad e quello mini...e se gli chiedo il perchè mi risponde che così è connesso...
Ma connesso con chi? Col mondo? Per me non è connesso nemmeno con suo cervello...
Piange miseria, ha chiuso l'attività che aveva per le spese che c'erano, quando andiamo fuori non si spinge oltre il MacDonald o una pizza perchè "soldi non ce ne stanno", ma guai a non comprare un prodotto Apple.
A me sembra drogato.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma senti un po'...a me la Apple sta sui coglioni per il semplice motivo che crea dipendenza (ettepareva...), chi ha un prodotto Apple si sente parte di un gruppo elitario, a me pare una setta...
> Poi trovi i consumatori normali e i consumatori fuori di testa.
> Non sai le litigate con un mio amico appledipendente...tenta in ogni modo di farmi prendere un iphone, mi decanta quanto sia indispensabile e se gli chiedo "mi dici cosa fa di tanto importante?" non mi sa rispondere...
> Per quello che serve a me un telefono non mi interessa spenderci uno stipendio. Quello che ho mi è stato regalato, ma ho sempre avuto cellulari da meno di 100 euro.
> ...


Proprio perché non ha una lira ha trovato un marchio che lo fa sentire parte di un'élite.
Sai che élite! Ma c'è anche il tentativo di far sentire un anticonformista chi mangia da Mc Donald's.
Ci sono matti anche tra chi fa pilates o tai chi o chi è vegano o chi mangia carne.
Il desiderio di sentirsi parte di un gruppo, unito al bisogno di distinguersi è forse più pericolosa quando ci si vuole sentire dei "gruppi speciali".


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu spendi gran parte del tuo stipendio per comprare vino e cibo pregiato, che una volta bevuto e mangiato diventerà urina e materia fecale (non più profumata di quella dei bevitori di umile vino non costoso).
> Se si dovesse fare la fila per due giorni, la faresti.
> 
> Non puoi, proprio tu, definire queste persone malate.
> ...



dopo una frase del genere, ti giuro.
vieni a Londra, mi fai sapere quando, vieni a pranzo nel ristorante dove lavoro, pago io.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho da sempre, oltre vent'anni, avuto un mac ... mai un pc ...
> ma questa volta, cambio il telefonino per un samsung ...
> ...



giammai tradire!!!!!!


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Proprio perché non ha una lira ha trovato un marchio che lo fa sentire parte di un'élite.
> Sai che élite! Ma c'è anche il tentativo di far sentire un anticonformista chi mangia da Mc Donald's.
> Ci sono matti anche tra chi fa pilates o tai chi o chi è vegano o chi mangia carne.
> Il desiderio di sentirsi parte di un gruppo, unito al bisogno di distinguersi è forse più pericolosa quando ci si vuole sentire dei "gruppi speciali".


Il volersi sentire parte di un gruppo è assolutamente sano e umano e naturale...i matti sono ovunque...
Mi sembra quasi che ci sia una crisi di ideali, la gente non sa più a cosa credere e crea degli idoli. Devo capire il perchè, ma davvero mi sembra di essere in un sottobosco di miriadi di nuove religioni.
C'è gente che ammazza per un Iphone o che vende un rene...


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

Io invece le sorprese più esilaranti le ho sempre avute sulla nave.Gente che saliva tutta firmata dal capellino fino alle scarpe compresa mutanda Calvin Klein e iphone per le foto che poi risparmiava sulla cabina e dormiva direttamente per terra!Questa scelta non l'ho mai capita...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il volersi sentire parte di un gruppo è assolutamente sano e umano e naturale...i matti sono ovunque...
> Mi sembra quasi che ci sia una crisi di ideali, la gente non sa più a cosa credere e crea degli idoli. Devo capire il perchè, ma davvero mi sembra di essere in un sottobosco di miriadi di nuove religioni.
> C'è gente che ammazza per un Iphone o che vende un rene...


Lo dicevo ieri parlando con un'amica.
C'è chi fa del tai chi una religione.
La religione esprime e realizza molti bisogni umani come l'appartenenza, il sentirsi amati e la trascendenza.
Si sa che "Dio è morto" e anch'io non mi sento tanto bene e volendo rifiutare la religione tradizionale, e pure le ideologie, per moltissime ottime ragioni, e così "non si sa più a che santo votarsi"   e si finisce per cercare dei sostituti sempre più più miseri.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io invece le sorprese più esilaranti le ho sempre avute sulla nave.Gente che saliva tutta firmata dal capellino fino alle scarpe compresa mutanda Calvin Klein e iphone per le foto che poi risparmiava sulla cabina e dormiva direttamente per terra!Questa scelta non l'ho mai capita...


Una mutanda dura più di una traghettata


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io invece le sorprese più esilaranti le ho sempre avute sulla nave.Gente che saliva tutta firmata dal capellino fino alle scarpe compresa mutanda Calvin Klein e iphone per le foto che poi risparmiava sulla cabina e dormiva direttamente per terra!Questa scelta non l'ho mai capita...


Apparenza.
Sono stata con un "carissimo" ragazzo di Treviso. Lui mi diceva che a Treviso sembrano tutti ricchi (e confermo), hanno tutti la macchina bella, hanno tutti la giacca firmata, l'occhiale firmato, la scarpa firmata...
Sempre in giro per locali...
Poi a casa fanno la fame col frigo vuoto perchè per comprarsi l'ultimo modello piuttosto stavano digiuni...
E' chiaro che non sono tutti così, ci mancherebbe, ma tante persone ragionano in questo modo.


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dicevo ieri parlando con un'amica.
> C'è chi fa del tai chi una religione.
> La religione esprime e realizza molti bisogni umani come l'appartenenza, il sentirsi amati e la trascendenza.
> Si sa che "Dio è morto" e anch'io non mi sento tanto bene e volendo rifiutare la religione tradizionale, e pure le ideologie, per moltissime ottime ragioni, e così "non si sa più a che santo votarsi"   e si finisce per cercare dei sostituti sempre più più miseri.


E a me sono cose che fanno paura...


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mutanda dura più di una traghettata


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (27 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prendetevi un Lumia.



Sarebbe veramente da prendere in considerazione. Ma per chi ha tutto apple,
le scelte si restringono su degli androidi o continuare sulla linea ... 
E pensare, che i primi telefonini che ho utilizzato erano Nokia ... va beh ...


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io invece le sorprese più esilaranti le ho sempre avute sulla nave.Gente che saliva tutta firmata dal capellino fino alle scarpe compresa mutanda Calvin Klein e iphone per le foto che poi risparmiava sulla cabina e dormiva direttamente per terra!Questa scelta non l'ho mai capita...


mi piacerebbe sapere come hai scoperto che la mutanda era Calvin Klein....


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Apparenza.
> Sono stata con un "carissimo" ragazzo di Treviso. Lui mi diceva che a Treviso sembrano tutti ricchi (e confermo), hanno tutti la macchina bella, hanno tutti la giacca firmata, l'occhiale firmato, la scarpa firmata...
> Sempre in giro per locali...
> Poi a casa fanno la fame col frigo vuoto perchè per comprarsi l'ultimo modello piuttosto stavano digiuni...
> E' chiaro che non sono tutti così, ci mancherebbe, ma tante persone ragionano in questo modo.


si ma a dormire direttamente per terra sulla nave rischi la scabbiaalmeno un sacco a pelo....no dovevano risparmiare anche su quello


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Apparenza.
> Sono stata con un "carissimo" ragazzo di Treviso. Lui mi diceva che a Treviso sembrano tutti ricchi (e confermo), hanno tutti la macchina bella, hanno tutti la giacca firmata, l'occhiale firmato, la scarpa firmata...
> Sempre in giro per locali...
> Poi a casa fanno la fame col frigo vuoto perchè per comprarsi l'ultimo modello piuttosto stavano digiuni...
> E' chiaro che non sono tutti così, ci mancherebbe, ma tante persone ragionano in questo modo.



quelli sono i malati.

spendere più soldi di quelli che ci si può permettere lo trovo una malattia.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Apparenza.
> Sono stata con un "carissimo" ragazzo di Treviso. Lui mi diceva che a Treviso sembrano tutti ricchi (e confermo), hanno tutti la macchina bella, hanno tutti la giacca firmata, l'occhiale firmato, la scarpa firmata...
> Sempre in giro per locali...
> Poi a casa fanno la fame col frigo vuoto perchè per comprarsi l'ultimo modello piuttosto stavano digiuni...
> E' chiaro che non sono tutti così, ci mancherebbe, ma tante persone ragionano in questo modo.


Chissà a Vicenza! :carneval:


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si ma a dormire direttamente per terra sulla nave rischi la scabbiaalmeno un sacco a pelo....no dovevano risparmiare anche su quello


secondo me li hai presi in cabina, altrimenti la mutanda non si spiega:incazzato:


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> quelli sono i malati.
> 
> spendere più soldi di quelli che ci si può permettere lo trovo una malattia.


Mica rubano, se lo possono permettere.
Solo che hanno delle priorità diverse. Preferiscono spendere quello che guadagnano in quello che trovano di loro gusto.
E' anche quello che dici tu eh...


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe sapere come hai scoperto che la mutanda era Calvin Klein....


jeans a vita bassa, mutanda in bella vista


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si ma a dormire direttamente per terra sulla nave rischi la scabbiaalmeno un sacco a pelo....no dovevano risparmiare anche su quello


Eppure da Decathlon si trova roba economica!!!


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mica rubano, se lo possono permettere.
> Solo che hanno delle priorità diverse. Preferiscono spendere quello che guadagnano in quello che trovano di loro gusto.
> E' anche quello che dici tu eh...


a si certo.

ognuno ha le sue di priorità.
io preferisco il frigo pieno al telefono.

devo andare in macelleria dopo a ritirare le mie costolettine.....


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> secondo me li hai presi in cabina, altrimenti la mutanda non si spiega:incazzato:


...erano tutti fidanzatissimi ma  una volta capitò di ospitare una ragazza in cabina.era ubriaca...aveva mischiato birra con un B52 e in piu whisky.continuava a ripetere "stasera muoio"....la mattina dopo sembrava la ragazza del esorcista:unhappy:


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ...erano tutti fidanzatissimi ma  una volta capitò di ospitare una ragazza in cabina.era ubriaca...aveva mischiato birra con un B52 e in piu whisky.continuava a ripetere "stasera muoio"....la mattina dopo sembrava la ragazza del esorcista:unhappy:


birra e whiskey ?

dio benedetto!


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> birra e whiskey ?
> 
> dio benedetto!


e in piu il B52....e chetelodicoafa'!


----------



## Flavia (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> a si certo.
> 
> ognuno ha le sue di priorità.
> i*o preferisco il frigo pieno al telefono.*
> ...


:up:
il frigo pieno, e le bollette pagate
ma come dici tu ognuno
ha le sue priorità
il punto è che conosco tante persone
"spandimerda" (scusate il francesismo)
che ha il capo all'ultimo grido
e poi si lamenta perchè
fatica ad arrivare alla fine del mese
si, ognuno ha le sue priorità


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Sarebbe veramente da prendere in considerazione. Ma per chi ha tutto apple,
> le scelte si restringono su degli androidi o continuare sulla linea ...
> E pensare, che i primi telefonini che ho utilizzato erano Nokia ... va beh ...


Io sono passato da un Android ad un Windows Phone, ovvero un Lumia, in un nano secondo e non ho avuto il benché minimo problema ad importare contatti, files, cartelle di posta e quant'altro. Certo se già hai un ecosistema Apple che comprende oltre all'Iphone anche un Imac, un MacBook o che ne so, è più sensato rimanere con un Iphone, manco con un Android. Ma ti assicuro che passare da un Ios ad un WP, è piuttosto semplice.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> il frigo pieno, e le bollette pagate
> ma come dici tu ognuno
> ha le sue priorità
> ...



io sono cresciuto in una famiglia di insegnanti, non gente ricca, ma non siamo mai morti di fame.
quando si sono separati i miei siamo rimasti sul groppone di mio padre perché mia madre se ne andò e per un bel pezzo non diede una lira a papà

avevo 14 anni, una vita fa.

ricordo ancora come fosse ieri che una delle prime cose che mi disse fu: siamo nella merda. 
nella vita ci sono 3 priorità quando si è nella merda a livello economico
1) pagare i debiti
2) il frigo pieno
3) 0 sprechi.

facemmo un paio d'anni veramente all'osso. Ho dovuto smettere di suonare il pianoforte perché non potevamo permettercelo.

mi facevo a piedi da casa a scuola perché l'abbonamento dell'autobus era meglio se l'aveva mia sorella che io.


cazzo se queste cose mi hanno insegnato ad apprezzare quello che ho adesso.
quanta merda ho dovuto mangiare.

ecco perché oggi accetto mal volentieri delle stilettate sulla parola spreco.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2014)

Per la cronaca trovo assai più sensato mangiare bene ed avere un telefono di merda piuttosto che mangiare di merda ed avere un bel telefono. E non vedo come la si possa pensare diversamente con un minimo di sale in zucca.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà a Vicenza! :carneval:



Guarda, stavo per dirlo :carneval:

Confermo la mia iniziale tristezza nel vedere questo andazzo dalle mie parti.
Per fortuna ultimamente ho una disposizione a notare solo ciò che si distingue da questo grigio ammasso di audi, straccetti casual-chic da centinaia di euro, bugigattoli che scoppiano di finticomunistifiglidipapaatrentannisuonati.


----------



## Flavia (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io sono cresciuto in una famiglia di insegnanti, non gente ricca, ma non siamo mai morti di fame.
> quando si sono separati i miei siamo rimasti sul groppone di mio padre perché mia madre se ne andò e per un bel pezzo non diede una lira a papà
> 
> avevo 14 anni, una vita fa.
> ...


provengo da una famiglia "normale"
come la tua , e le 3 regole d'oro
valevano anche a casa mia
i miei mi hanno insegnato che nel bisogno
si deve fare necessità virtù
e rimboccarsi le maniche
ciò che più mi fa arrabbiare
è quando sento gente che si lamenta
ma non vuole assolutamente adeguarsi
alla situazione difficile in cui vive
per cui stanno lì a guardare per aria
piuttosto che cogliere opportunità
magari semplici ed umili, ma che
permetterebbero di sbarcare il lunario
e questo solo perchè loro sono abituati
a determinati standard e da lì non si chiodano
scusate l'OT


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda, stavo per dirlo :carneval:
> 
> Confermo la mia iniziale tristezza nel vedere questo andazzo dalle mie parti.
> Per fortuna ultimamente ho una disposizione a notare solo ciò che si distingue da questo grigio ammasso di audi, straccetti casual-chic da centinaia di euro, bugigattoli che scoppiano di finticomunistifiglidipapaatrentannisuonati.


E' uno "stile" diffuso in tutti i piccoli centri ma anche nei grandi. Solo che nei grandi centri non conosci chi incroci e neppure te ne frega nulla di conoscerli e così non sai che si sono "venduti" per potersi mostrare con quegli oggetti.


----------



## Flavia (27 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per la cronaca trovo assai più sensato mangiare bene ed avere un telefono di merda piuttosto che mangiare di merda ed avere un bel telefono. E non vedo come la si possa pensare diversamente con un minimo di sale in zucca.


ma alcuni quando distribuivano
il sale in zucca, si erano assentati
per andare alla toilette


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi è normale una cosa come questa??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La gente sta male seriamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Apparenza.
> Sono stata con un "carissimo" ragazzo di Treviso. Lui mi diceva che a Treviso sembrano tutti ricchi (e confermo), hanno tutti la macchina bella, hanno tutti la giacca firmata, l'occhiale firmato, la scarpa firmata...
> Sempre in giro per locali...
> Poi a casa fanno la fame col frigo vuoto perchè per comprarsi l'ultimo modello piuttosto stavano digiuni...
> E' chiaro che non sono tutti così, ci mancherebbe, ma tante persone ragionano in questo modo.


me cojoni, che coglioni :singleeye:


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu spendi gran parte del tuo stipendio per comprare vino e cibo pregiato, che una volta bevuto e mangiato diventerà urina e materia fecale (non più profumata di quella dei bevitori di umile vino non costoso).
> Se si dovesse fare la fila per due giorni, la faresti.
> 
> Non puoi, proprio tu, definire queste persone malate.
> ...





LDS ha detto:


> dopo una frase del genere, ti giuro.
> vieni a Londra, mi fai sapere quando, vieni a pranzo nel ristorante dove lavoro, pago io.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per la cronaca trovo assai più sensato mangiare bene ed avere un telefono di merda piuttosto che mangiare di merda ed avere un bel telefono. E non vedo come la si possa pensare diversamente con un minimo di sale in zucca.



me lo chiedo anche io!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> provengo da una famiglia "normale"
> come la tua , e le 3 regole d'oro
> valevano anche a casa mia
> i miei mi hanno insegnato che nel bisogno
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda, stavo per dirlo :carneval:
> 
> Confermo la mia iniziale tristezza nel vedere questo andazzo dalle mie parti.
> Per fortuna ultimamente ho una disposizione a notare solo ciò che si distingue da questo grigio ammasso di audi, straccetti casual-chic da centinaia di euro, bugigattoli che scoppiano di finticomunistifiglidipapaatrentannisuonati.


Io non sono solita fare distinguo sulla base di città, nord e sud e robe strane...ma devo dire che la cosa mi era davvero saltata all'occhio.
Ho frequentato Treviso per un po' quindi parlo solo di quella zona, non del resto della regione...
Per fortuna non sono tutti così! 

Però ancora me lo ricordo quando mi ha detto tra il serio e il faceto "Nicka, se ti porto in centro mi sputtano perchè si vede che sei terrona e che non ti vesti con le firme!"
Detto da uno che non naviga nell'oro, ma guai a togliergli la sua macchinina e la sua giacchetta da 800 euri...

:facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non sono solita fare distinguo sulla base di città, nord e sud e robe strane...ma devo dire che la cosa mi era davvero saltata all'occhio.
> Ho frequentato Treviso per un po' quindi parlo solo di quella zona, non del resto della regione...
> Per fortuna non sono tutti così!
> 
> ...


Poveraccio :facepalm:


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non sono solita fare distinguo sulla base di città, nord e sud e robe strane...ma devo dire che la cosa mi era davvero saltata all'occhio.
> Ho frequentato Treviso per un po' quindi parlo solo di quella zona, non del resto della regione...
> Per fortuna non sono tutti così!
> 
> ...





ma non gli hai dato un pugno in testa?


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io sono cresciuto in una famiglia di insegnanti, non gente ricca, ma non siamo mai morti di fame.
> quando si sono separati i miei siamo rimasti sul groppone di mio padre perché mia madre se ne andò e per un bel pezzo non diede una lira a papà
> 
> avevo 14 anni, una vita fa.
> ...


Sì LDS, tutti noi abbiamo storie tristi.
Pure io alle superiori mi sono trovata con mio padre che era l'unico che lavorava con un piede letteralmente nella fossa.
Crisi totale, serie di operazioni in cui si aveva la fondata paura che appena chiudeva gli occhi sarebbe stato per sempre.
Mia madre si è trovata con due figli e un marito totalmente invalido in quel momento. Depressione, medicine, cazzi e mazzi. 
Si è alzata le maniche e ad oltre 40 anni si è messa a trovare un lavoro umilissimo per portare a casa almeno quelle 800.000 £
Inutile dire che un'adolescente ste cose le ricorda. 
Oggi lavoro, mio padre sta bene e lavora ancora pure lui, lavora pure mia madre, mio fratello, il mio moroso.
Non ci manca niente.
Non ti sto nemmeno a dire quanto ho fatturato negli ultimi due mesi, più per botta di culo che per altro, ma non esiste al mondo che vado a spendere i miei soldi in modi così assurdi. Assurdi per me.
E il ristorante caro me lo posso permettere oggi, posso permettermi di comprare una borsa o un paio di scarpe che non siano cinesi, ma non lo faccio. Non mi interessa, non lo voglio fare.
Io sto semplicemente mettendo da parte qualcosina per mettere un anticipo per la casa.
Ecco cosa mi interessa, avere la possibilità di avere un posto che sia veramente mio, con la persona che amo.
Del vino, dell'Iphone, della giacca davvero non me ne frega un cazzo (ne ho presa una al mercato da 10 €, mi dura quello che mi dura e chissenefrega) e mi sembra spreco gettare soldi per ste cose.
E per quanto tu reputi giusto rompere i coglioni alla gente che non hanno provato quello che dici tu io penso che non sia giusto che qualcuno mi rompa i coglioni se lo reputo spreco.
Poi ognuno a casa propria e amici (ma dubito) come prima.


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Poveraccio :facepalm:


Non era un tocco di classe...
Oh, gli errori si fanno eh!!


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non era un tocco di classe...
> Oh, gli errori si fanno eh!!


Sostanzialmente era tocco  ah certo che si fanno, chi non ne fa


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma non gli hai dato un pugno in testa?


Ma no, perchè!? Si vede che sono femmina del sud...
Mi poteva pure chiamare terrona, mica mi sono mai offesa...mi ci chiamavano pure a scuola...mai presa come una offesa, dato che chi mi chiamava terrona poi non disdegnava l'affondare lo strumento nella carne... e chi mi chiamava terrona a scuola poi andava in vacanza in Puglia o Sicilia...
La coerenza questa sconosciuta! 
Ma che ce frega ma che ce importa!!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Ognuno ha qualche consumo di lusso perché del tutto superfluo, fossero pure i tictac, soprattutto al confronto con altre parti del mondo dove è lusso avere le scarpe o mangiare ma dare valore al superfluo è grave, senza rispetto per chi non ha il necessario.
Mi sento Papa.:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha qualche consumo di lusso perché del tutto superfluo, fossero pure i tictac, soprattutto al confronto con altre parti del mondo dove è lusso avere le scarpe o mangiare ma dare valore al superfluo è grave, senza rispetto per chi non ha il necessario.
> Mi sento Papa.:carneval:


certo che si
tutti abbiamo nel nostro piccolo
consumi si lusso non che superflui
prima di fare un acquisto 
ci si dovrebbe sempre chiedere
se quel dato oggetto ci serve davvero
Flavia ti serve la padella nuova? no....


----------



## Principessa (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> dopo una frase del genere, ti giuro.
> vieni a Londra, mi fai sapere quando, vieni a pranzo nel ristorante dove lavoro, pago io.


No, grazie. 
Dalli in beneficenza.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> certo che si
> tutti abbiamo nel nostro piccolo
> consumi si lusso non che superflui
> prima di fare un acquisto
> ...


Beh però una padella si può fare.
Ieri ho preso l'ennesima canotta però è tanto bella e costava poco.


----------



## Flavia (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh però una padella si può fare.
> Ieri ho preso l'ennesima canotta però è tanto bella e costava poco.


eh lo so, io li chiamo
i piccoli vizzi, le piccole gratificazioni
ogni tanto un regalino ci può stare
vedessi da tezenis che cosette carine
hanno messo.... col para-occhi 
devo andare in giro


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma no, perchè!? Si vede che sono femmina del sud...
> Mi poteva pure chiamare terrona, mica mi sono mai offesa...mi ci chiamavano pure a scuola...mai presa come una offesa, dato che chi mi chiamava terrona poi non disdegnava l'affondare lo strumento nella carne... e chi mi chiamava terrona a scuola poi andava in vacanza in Puglia o Sicilia...
> La coerenza questa sconosciuta!
> Ma che ce frega ma che ce importa!!


Non è che al sud manca chi spende follie per far bella figura durante lo struscio.
Mi hanno appena spiegato una cosa a cui non ero arrivata: in certi paesi l'abito da sposa viene acquistato rigorosamente dallo stilista di zona perché tutti sappiano quanto è stato pagato :unhappy:


----------



## aristocat (27 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> eh lo so, io li chiamo
> i piccoli vizzi, le piccole gratificazioni
> ogni tanto un regalino ci può stare
> *vedessi da tezenis che cosette carine
> ...


In questi giorni hanno esattamente il cardigan beige che andavo cercando da un po' :mexican:


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che al sud manca chi spende follie per far bella figura durante lo struscio.
> Mi hanno appena spiegato una cosa a cui non ero arrivata: in certi paesi l'abito da sposa viene acquistato rigorosamente dallo stilista di zona perché tutti sappiano quanto è stato pagato :unhappy:


Se ti ricordi avevo parlato del matrimonio giù dai miei...è così...
E si va sempre negli stessi posti perchè si sanno i prezzi, quindi sapendo i prezzi si contano gli invitati...pochi invitati significa spender poco. :unhappy:
Ho visto un programma su Realtime, quello sui Gipsy...robe ai limiti della realtà!
Nella festa dei 16 anni ognuno come regalo dà una quota e deve dire pubblicamente quanto ha versato per fare la dote alla fanciulla...
Sono cose che per noi sono fuori di testa, eppure...


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma no, perchè!? Si vede che sono femmina del sud...
> Mi poteva pure chiamare terrona, mica mi sono mai offesa...mi ci chiamavano pure a scuola...mai presa come una offesa, dato che chi mi chiamava terrona poi non disdegnava l'affondare lo strumento nella carne... e chi mi chiamava terrona a scuola poi andava in vacanza in Puglia o Sicilia...
> La coerenza questa sconosciuta!
> Ma che ce frega ma che ce importa!!


io non l'avrei mai accettato.

i miei sono di giù, figurati se avessi avuto una relazione con una donna che mi dicesse, terrone.
a schiaffi in faccia ti prendo.

oggi mi altero quando sono fuori e qualcuno se ne esce con " zingari italiani ".
ma a schiaffi proprio.


----------



## Flavia (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> oggi mi altero quando sono fuori e qualcuno se ne esce con " zingari italiani ".
> ma a schiaffi proprio.


non ho capito,
cosa si intende con "zingari italiani"?


----------



## Nicka (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io non l'avrei mai accettato.
> 
> i miei sono di giù, figurati se avessi avuto una relazione con una donna che mi dicesse, terrone.
> a schiaffi in faccia ti prendo.
> ...


Maddai...
Io mi incazzo per altre cose, mi incazzo se mi fanno un'offesa personale basata su cose assurde.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ho capito,
> cosa si intende con "zingari italiani"?



gli italiani visti da fuori....sono tutti uguali che vengano dal nord o dal sud....normalmente casinisti, urlatori, " zingari ", nulla facenti, poco rispettosi, con la sola fissa di scopare più donne possibile.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Maddai...
> Io mi incazzo per altre cose, mi incazzo se mi fanno un'offesa personale basata su cose assurde.


si, ma come facevi ad andare a letto con uno che ti chiamava terrona scusa.


----------



## Principessa (27 Settembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per la cronaca trovo assai più sensato mangiare bene ed avere un telefono di merda piuttosto che mangiare di merda ed avere un bel telefono. *E non vedo come la si possa pensare diversamente con un minimo di sale in zucca.*


Dipende dall'uso che ne fai del telefono e dal godimento che trai dal mangiare bene.

Se una cena dallo zozzone ti soddisfa esattamente come una cena di lusso, sei un pirla a spendere tanto e spesso.

Idem se compri un telefono costoso, con tantissime funzionalità, e lo usi solo per fare telefonate.


----------



## LDS (27 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dipende dall'uso che ne fai del telefono e dal godimento che trai dal mangiare bene.
> 
> Se una cena dallo *zozzone* ti soddisfa esattamente come una cena di lusso, sei un pirla a spendere tanto e spesso.
> 
> Idem se compri un telefono costoso, con tantissime funzionalità, e lo usi solo per fare telefonate.




mi hai fatto sorridere!
grazie.

se avessi scritto gigi il troione sarebbe stato il massimo


----------



## zadig (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi hai fatto sorridere!
> grazie.
> 
> se avessi scritto gigi il troione sarebbe stato il massimo


era pubblicità occulta...


----------



## Principessa (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> mi hai fatto sorridere!
> grazie.
> 
> se avessi scritto gigi il troione sarebbe stato il massimo


Gigi il troione non significa niente.

Lo zozzone sta a indicare un tipo di locale dove si mangia cibo grasso e poco salutare.


Ce ne sono tantissimi a Roma, pure al centro.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se ti ricordi avevo parlato del matrimonio giù dai miei...è così...
> E si va sempre negli stessi posti perchè si sanno i prezzi, quindi sapendo i prezzi si contano gli invitati...pochi invitati significa spender poco. :unhappy:
> Ho visto un programma su Realtime, quello sui Gipsy...robe ai limiti della realtà!
> Nella festa dei 16 anni ognuno come regalo dà una quota e deve dire pubblicamente quanto ha versato per fare la dote alla fanciulla...
> Sono cose che per noi sono fuori di testa, eppure...


La cosa strana è che ste cose le fanno quelli che s'indebitano una vita, come ne "La città della gioia" che si vende lo scheletro, sia tra ricchi che devono avere foto di nozze da favola e non importa quanto poi il matrimonio sia felice e quanto duri.
L'importanza di avere "fama di ricchezza" accomuna tanti.
E facile essere vittime di questa mentalità se si hanno vuoti da colmare.
Lo squallore de "The wolf of wallstreet" lo illustra bene.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> gli italiani visti da fuori....sono tutti uguali che vengano dal nord o dal sud....normalmente casinisti, urlatori, " zingari ", nulla facenti, poco rispettosi, con la sola fissa di scopare più donne possibile.


Ogni razzismo rappresenta una debolezza.
Gli inglesi mediamente brutti e sporchetti con un gusto orrido sono ovviamente destabilizzati dalla bellezza italiana, il gusto e la capacità di godersi la vita.
Certamente sbagliano con te :carneval:


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La cosa strana è che ste cose le fanno quelli che s'indebitano una vita, come ne "La città della gioia" che si vende lo scheletro, sia tra ricchi che devono avere foto di nozze da favola e non importa quanto poi il matrimonio sia felice e quanto duri.
> *L'importanza di avere "fama di ricchezza" accomuna tanti.*
> E facile essere vittime di questa mentalità se si hanno vuoti da colmare.
> Lo squallore de "The wolf of wallstreet" lo illustra bene.


...l'applauso per sentirsi importante.... senza domandarsi mai ... per quale gente.  (cit. Battisti)


----------



## spleen (27 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni razzismo rappresenta una debolezza.
> Gli inglesi mediamente brutti e sporchetti con un gusto orrido sono ovviamente destabilizzati dalla bellezza italiana, il gusto e la capacità di godersi la vita.
> Certamente sbagliano con te :carneval:


Si, ma ho visto cose all'estero, protagonisti italiani, che voi umani.....:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, ma ho visto cose all'estero, protagonisti italiani, che voi umani.....:unhappy:


Ma anche di altra nazionalità. L'idiozia non è esclusiva di nessuno.


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, ma ho visto cose all'estero, protagonisti italiani, che voi umani.....:unhappy:


Io ho semplicemente visto esseri umani schifosi, che siano italiani, inglesi, francesi, spagnoli, zingari, africani non ne ho idea...


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> ...l'applauso per sentirsi importante.... senza domandarsi mai ... per quale gente.  (cit. Battisti)



..ma questa, era riferita ...alle corna!!!


----------



## Nicka (28 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si, ma come facevi ad andare a letto con uno che ti chiamava terrona scusa.


A parte che l'ha detto solo quella volta ridendo e scherzando e contestualizzandolo in un discorso, se poi scherzava poco a me frega zero.
Ho un nome e lo usava, non mi chiamava terrona e basta eh.
Ripeto, per me gli insulti sono altri.
C'è chi usa "terrone" per indicare una persona del sud, bene...sono del sud e sono fiera di esserlo...e quindi?


----------



## Spider (28 Settembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, ma ho visto cose all'estero, protagonisti italiani, che voi umani.....:unhappy:



...anche io.
Gli Italiani all'estero, sono peggio dei russi...
pensa che ad Amsterdam, ero giovane e andavo a vedere la mostra per il centenario di van gogh...non volevano prendermi negli ostelli, perchè ero Italiano!!!!
non capivo il perchè.
l'ho capito, frequentando i pub, le sere dopo...italiani, caciaroni e "fatti" dappertutto, 
arroganti e che pretendevano Spaghetti...come fatti dalla nonna!!!!
voci grosse, cagnara continua..urla e schiamazzi, 
appena si citava il loro paese.
tutti a difenderlo, a decantarne le bellezze.
Italioti all'estero, esterofili nel loro paese.


----------

